# نحو تخصص مهندس البترول



## lion1550 (11 يوليو 2007)

السادة الكرام مشرفي ومتصفحي منتدى هندسة البترول والفلزات
تحية طيبة
اقترح تشعيب منتدى هندسة البترول والفلزات الى عدة شعب ليتسنى للمتصفح سهولة ايجاد مايبتغيه وذلك في الابواب التالية:

1- شعبة الفلزات والمعادن
2- التنقيب والجيولوجيا والجيوفيزياء
3- شعبة هندسة الحفر
4- شعبة هندسة الانتاج
5- أخرى وتتضمن (نقل, تخزين , تكرير , كيمياء النفط , ........ )

الغاية من ذلك هو اتجاه المهندس نحو التخصص الذي يهتم به وعدم تشتته في جميع فروع هندسة البترول وذلك أسوة بالدول المتطورة في هذا المجال حيث لكل منتدى ولكل موقع متخصص بهذا المجال تبويباته الخاصة
دعونا نلحق بهم ونسبقهم

ارجو ابداء رأيكم والتصويت
:1: :32: :1:


----------



## medo_126 (6 أغسطس 2007)

اقتراح ممتاز للتسهيل على الاعضاء


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

يا ليت تهتموا بيجاد شعبه تهتم يطرق زياده الانتاج


----------

